# R33GT-R Stock ECU and passenger side R32 GT-R brake duct



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

As above


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have some where rapped up a stock ecu from me old R 33 pay the post you can have it 

Regards Stu


----------

